# Does anyone know what buildings these are? Location Shanghai



## Jaystee (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to SSC, and am loving the updates on here, so please keep the pics coming. I need to ask, does anyone know what they are building next to the Jiushi Building or hotel indigo, that that big triangle section in shanghai, Not the side where the shanghai tower is. Check out the picture, it's on the left.


----------



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536493


----------



## Jaystee (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you Jacks, It was doing my head,


----------

